# my little GT



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

This guy just keeps looking nicer and nicer. He is just about 3.5"


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

poopy


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

crappy closeups


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

he would be nicer at my house


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

only 1 more to go


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

last one


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That is a very nice fish


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

very nice









hows his temperment? tankmates?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks like i see some of that orange on the fins like i like on the terrors


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

broken links?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sh*t. well here are the pics. mustve gotton deleted w/ the server switch.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's a nice sh*t he's taking...

Cool fish dude, reminds me alot of mine


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT looking GT. He has some great coloring for a little guy.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

cool looking lil GT man


----------

